# HELP! Long or short haired



## Vickycx (May 28, 2020)

Hi we are Buying a lovely little chi puppy. He is around 4 weeks old, mum is short haired dad is long.
Is he long or short haired?


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks short to me. But as he ages it may grow out more?


----------



## Rika (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi, looks short to me too but I might be wrong. He's super cute btw, I wonder how it looks now 😍 post some pics if you'd like!


----------



## Stellar (Apr 28, 2021)

Smoothcoat!


----------



## hisokoa (Apr 29, 2021)

Why is he so tiny? I know that chihuahua are small but that puppy is so small and cute


----------



## kstewart61 (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks short to me. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## kstewart61 (Dec 10, 2019)

hisokoa said:


> Why is he so tiny? I know that chihuahua are small but that puppy is so small and cute


My first chi was the size of a mouse when she was born. She lived 17 years at 5lbs her whole life. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

